# Cleaning Window Rubbers



## AaronMc (Dec 31, 2011)

My window rubbers on the ST are looking a bit worn out and stained, need to clean them up and treat them with something..

What products are best for this as I cant even get the stains off them?

Ta


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Clean with APC and a soft brush, then take your pic from the dozens of recommendations you will get for for rubber care, a couple that i use are Meguiars all season dressing and just recently AF Revive. I also use gummi flege on my door seals, it's good stuff.


----------



## AaronMc (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok ill give it a go! Cheers


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

As above, always clean first with an APC, then pick a dressing, I have started using Getech T1 which is mainly for tyres (I think) but works great on plastic trim and rubbers, last very well to.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

*Is this APC any good?*

Sorry to hijack, I've seen APC mentioned a few times and could do with some. As Screwfix is nice and handy, is theirs OK to use?

http://www.screwfix.com/p/de-solv-it-all-purpose-cleaner-5ltr/66523?cm_mmc=Google-_-Datafeed-_-Cleaning-_-De.Solv.It%20All%20Purpose%20Cleaner%205Ltr&gclid=CMD-uY218a4CFYImtAod-npwIw

If not, any other recommendations from supermarkets/DIY stores?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Bilt Hamber Surfex HD is excellent on window rubbers and seals, safer than most products too!

Alex


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

That's handy as I already have some Surfex HD. I'll try it on my rubbers, diluted of course. :thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Funny you mentioned this, I did mine today with APC then dressed with einszett Gummi pflege. I think I got it from autobrite. Looks great now.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Is the meguiars apc any good for this type of cleaning?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

deegan1979 said:


> Is the meguiars apc any good for this type of cleaning?


Yes! Fine.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> As above, always clean first with an APC, then pick a dressing, I have started using Getech T1 which is mainly for tyres (I think) but works great on plastic trim and rubbers, last very well to.


You said you use T1 tyre and trim whats the look like and whats the durability like mate before I place an order is it ok for vinyl rubber and plastic


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

T1 is great stuff, I get at least 4+ weeks durability on tyres, so it should last longer on the rubber trim.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks mate I have looked on here and people say that Einszett Gummi Pflege Stift - Car Rubber Care - 100ml for rubber seals ect is a good product will be getting myself some T1 for plastic exterior as I like gtechinq products thanks tips.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

whats the best way to prep rubber, vinyl, plastic I was thinking of using Iso propanol to wipe down for prep to put new trim product on what do you think.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

APC should be enough prep.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

can you suggest a few as not sure which to buy looked at Heavy Duty Orange Degreaser 16oz and this one but it says its for interior All Purpose Total Cleaner 16oz both are form the chemical guys


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I use Autosmart G101 mixed 5:1


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

thehulk2002 said:


> thanks mate I have looked on here and people say that Einszett Gummi Pflege Stift - Car Rubber Care - 100ml for rubber seals ect is a good product will be getting myself some T1 for plastic exterior as I like gtechinq products thanks tips.


Einszett Gummi Pflege is da bomb, I use it on all my interior door seals, It stops all the squeaks, especially for us girly soft top owners!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

thehulk2002 said:


> whats the best way to prep rubber, vinyl, plastic I was thinking of using Iso propanol to wipe down for prep to put new trim product on what do you think.


Flash APC (with febreze) from the supermarket will do the job well at less than a squid a litre.


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

my fiesta st is the same mate, so i,llbe seeing what results u get


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

OldskoolRS said:


> Sorry to hijack, I've seen APC mentioned a few times and could do with some. As Screwfix is nice and handy, is theirs OK to use?
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/de-solv-it-all-purpose-cleaner-5ltr/66523?cm_mmc=Google-_-Datafeed-_-Cleaning-_-De.Solv.It%20All%20Purpose%20Cleaner%205Ltr&gclid=CMD-uY218a4CFYImtAod-npwIw
> 
> If not, any other recommendations from supermarkets/DIY stores?


I bought some of asda's own brand APC, used it today and chuffed with results, especially as only 25p per litre.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> Bilt Hamber Surfex HD is excellent on window rubbers and seals, safer than most products too!
> 
> Alex


Agreed.

Excellent on tyres too! :thumb:

And wheels

And engines

och OK almost everything (being all-purpose and that  :lol

Getting any car rubber PROPER clean will improve the performance of all dressings


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

In my opinion, the best option for rubber is 1z Gummi.

Very effective, the package looks like shoe polish being very handy this way. Just wipe on and leave it to hidrate the rubber or with a MF cloth clean the excess :thumb:


----------



## Ash2304 (Mar 1, 2012)

Regarding APC i was in 2 minds whether to buy a proper car branded product or a cheaper alternative. I went for 'daisy apc' from tesco iirc (based on what people had said on here) and was over the moon with the results when i cleaned my boot shut and seals which were full of dirt and grime!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all, can someone tell me the best way to apply apc to the window rubbers neatly as I'm assuming I don't just spray away at the car or it will get on the paintwork? Sorry if this seems stupid


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

:thumb:


deegan1979 said:


> Hi all, can someone tell me the best way to apply apc to the window rubbers neatly as I'm assuming I don't just spray away at the car or it will get on the paintwork? Sorry if this seems stupid


You just squirt it on mate, agitate with a soft brush, then rinse off, do it whilst washing the car, or during foam dwelling


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

macmaw said:


> :thumb:
> You just squirt it on mate, agitate with a soft brush, then rinse off, do it whilst washing the car, or during foam dwelling


Thanks bud, will it effect the wax on paintwork?


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Shouldn't do if it's a weak enough solution, but you wouldn't need to use it every time either, but just to be sure, you could use it when you intend to wax or seal after washing


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok thanks, about to look into a good apc to purchase, do u have to make up ur own dilution rates or does it list diff ones on the packaging?


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Pretty much your own. I use 4-1 which works fine for me


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> Hi all, can someone tell me the best way to apply apc to the window rubbers neatly as I'm assuming I don't just spray away at the car or it will get on the paintwork? Sorry if this seems stupid


I prefer to apply it on a MF towel and then clean the rubber to apply the conditioner after that. This way apc is not going to windows or any panel


----------

